# Pink ribbon edition Cristallo



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*This was on cbike.com

Thanks,
Tshirt
*


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Has anyone seen an EITA?*

Since I'm the one that started this thread, I think I will post this picture. Supposedly the C50 is offered in the EITA paint scheme. I really like EITA because it displays the Italian colors, and it shows off a ton of carbon. I've never seen a picture of an *EITA* C50, but here is what it *might* look like. Maybe not, but maybe.

Thanks,
Tshirt

Epilogue: It's official, per an image gallery photo on competitivecyclist.com, the C50 EITA looks like the second picture. I just hoped that since the Christallo and Extreme C had different versions of EITA, that maybe the C50 would too. And I hoped that it would be like the first (photoshoped) image, playing off the previous year's schemes.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Landbouwkrediet*

*Hey here's a new scheme (cyclingnews.com). The colors make it look like it's being pulled out of a blacksmith's furnace, or re-entering the earths atmosphere from space. ....Mmmm, <!--StartFragment -->Landbouwkrediet.*

*Thanks,*
*Tshirt*


----------

